# breach of boat ramp etiquette Leesville...



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

was fishing @ leesville on sat. moderate traffic on the lake , with no problems encountered - 3 'gills ( not enough to stock Lake crisco, so they were returned) but, when I returned to the public ramp, there was a large, blue decked out v hull( Lund ???) pulles by a matching blue ford expedition, trying to load his boat, and having difficulty doing so ( he revved up the 115 outboard on the boat and , after about 4 or 5 attempts , managed to get it on the trailer) the 2 "gentlemen" then proceed to pull the boat all of about 10 feet, still blocking both lanes at the ramp ( I was waiting to load, and 2 other guys were waiting to launch) proceed to clean out all the trash from their boat AND THROW IT ON THE GROUND AT THE BOAT RAMP, piddle around with tie downs, etc for at least 10 minutes, totally ignoring the fact that other people were waiting to use the ramp - also no effort was made to pick up thier trash ( I guess they figured that since they had the most expensive boat on the lake, they didn't have to obey the little rules like not blocking the ramp, the ohio revised code for littering at public places , etc- I CERTAINLY HOPE THAT IT WAS NOT AN OGF MEMBER ( ohio lic. plate was "CU FISHING" or "CU FISHIN" ) FYI, ''Rude Dog (aka. the guy in the little yellow 14 ft. smokercraft, with the '93 chev. 3/4 ton plow truck ) 

THIS KIND OF BOAT RAMP ETIQUETTE GIVES ALL FISHERMEN A BLACK EYE, AND LITTERING IS AGAINST THE LAW !!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate reading post like this, it makes me so mad the actions of certain people


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

I take a pro-active approach. I would have told them in no uncertain terms what they were doing wrong, and then called the dow with OH numbers, and the cops with license plate numbers. Thrown their garbage in the cab of their truck, and dared them to do something about it. People need to be forced to be considerate theses days. My inconsideration is a direct result of theirs.


----------



## Don Whiteman (Apr 8, 2004)

Gee, It's good to know someone else notices boat etiquette! Seems there is a very fine line between arrogance and ignorance. Some of the ones we see, seem to have the attitude they won't be back again, so no harm in trashing the place. And that is what ruins the sport for all of us!!!! By the way, If you saw that big fancy rig 5 miles down the road "belly up" would you stop?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, Don- I didn't see that twist coming! You almost jerked me right out of my mood of wanting to see "justice" done to them. But yep, I would stop, help them in any way possible; and see if there weren't some way to hold them accountable for their earlier misdeeds.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

If I had seen them " belly-up" down the road, I would have certainly stopped, an d helped , but they would have recieved a VERY LARGE PIECE OF MY MIND!!! Its' too bad that the ranger or game warden wasn't around to give him a citation- seems like they just hang around places like atwood and tappan, checking to make sure everyone has lifejackets and fishing licenses- why don't they catch people who are TRASHING our lakes !!!!

'Rude Dog


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

You think that is bad. You should have been at the old state park ramp at Portage Lakes after the fireworks. I was about the 15th boat to get to the dock and it was so bad my son and I sat in the boat and waited until the parking lot was almost empty. I didn't get home until after 1am and I live 5 minutes from the ramp. I could spend all day telling stories about that night. My boy fell asleep in the boat while I chatted with the guys in boats beached on each side of me. If I wouldn't of had my boy with me I would have got out of the water, but I didn't want him to get run over and see the bad side of people at the ramp in this situation. Three rangers showed up long enough to get a guy out of the water trying to swim across the cove then disappered instead of trying to get some organization going. Crazy idiot is lucky he didn't get run over by a boat.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

"and see the bad side of people at the ramp in this situation"

You are to be commended........its always wise not to show the little ones how to react in a negative, get even attitude....everywhere we go and whatever we do we come in contact this lifestyle.....Rumi everytime you post it makes me a better man..........but if I see that tourney angler thow that lizard in that bed again I'm gonna *#&%#@* and then I will (#!*$&*!#(*!.........hahahahahahahahahahaha :0)


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rude Dog

My fishing friends are often amazed at the "brazen" way I will approach other fishermen to explain their lack of consideration. I am usually polite and explain why I think we are going to have a problem. Most folks are ignorant or claim ignorance of their offenses. The problem is usually remedied with my explanation but if the other people are drinking or obnoxious due to numbers or their inflated idea that I will not pursue the matter farther, then I have to consider other options.

I most often need to employ this tactic to inform other fishermen that they are fishing over my flathead lines. A simple description of what would happen if they tangle a flathead line with their tackle and sound a bait clicker normally is sufficient to move them a safe distance. Some of the people require a demonstration to believe what will happen. 

You do not necessarily have to be beligerant or rude to inform others that they are misbehaving. People breaking the law are diminishing resources paid for by all of us. Spike is correct that silence is often considerred acceptance by those who prefer to take advantage.

We all have horror stories but the only remedy may be to stand up for what we know is right


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

katfish said:


> Rude Dog
> 
> My fishing friends are often amazed at the "brazen" way I will approach other fishermen to explain their lack of consideration. I am usually polite and explain why I think we are going to have a problem. Most folks are ignorant or claim ignorance of their offenses. The problem is usually remedied with my explanation but if the other people are drinking or obnoxious due to numbers or their inflated idea that I will not pursue the matter farther, then I have to consider other options.
> 
> ...



^^^ I gotta go fishing with this guy!  ^^^


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Which Ramp at Leesville did this happen at? I thought the only two ramps were Clow's and Petersburg? Is there another? I grew up in Steubenville, so I fished Leesville a lot until I moved to Columbus. 

Maybe it's a function of living in Columbus, but I would be careful not to be so "brazen" as to do something that could land you in jail. Littering at the ramp is wrong, but it won't land you in the slammer. Ramp etiquette is important to most of us, but not following them will probably only get you a warning from a ranger, maybe a citation(i don't know for sure). But if you hit someone, you are going to jail. I say get the guys license # and boat # and call and report it. 

Letting someone's actions define what you do only makes you as bad as them. Maybe worse depending on what you did in return. And let's remember, you never know who believes in conceal-carry. It would suck not to go home because you confronted a person with poor ramp etiquette, it turned ugly, and someone gets shot. Sounds silly, but it could happen. And if you were the aggressor, and get shot....the other person's defense will be self-defense, and your reason for being aggressive is " he backed up the ramp", or " he was littering". I doubt a judge will go for that.

Take the high road.......... and tight lines!

Eric


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Reminds me of something I saw when I was driving a truck. Interstate 70 was locked up and we were talking on the CB when a car in front of us starts dumping McDonalds trash into the median. A trucker beside them asked if we would back him up if he confronted them. We said yes and he got out of his truck and picked up the trash. He then knocked on their window and said," I think you dropped this." They took their trash and went on their way.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> you never know who believes in conceal-carry


Eric,

I learned a very hard and scary lesson 3 years before you were born.


Bullets often fly both ways 

I would rather live well and honestly, than to simply live long.

The point being is that if you believe in something you should stand up for your belief. Anyone threatening me with a weapon has more to worry about than winning a court battle. Obviously I wouldn't start a confrontation with a weapon but everyone must be aware that others are not so tolerant


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I do believe in standing up for what you believe in. But winning a court case is the luckier of the outcomes. Who never know who might be on the other end, no matter how good you think you are with a gun. For example, I thought I knew a lot of good "shooters" in my life growing up in the country and now I work with the Columbus Police every night. They couldn't even imagine how good two of my co-workers are....one is a former Ranger and the other a former British SAS paratrooper. How do you know who it is on the other end? I don't know if you're married or have kids, but I venture to guess that if you are, your wife and kids would rather you make the call, and come home that night. And I don't even know you and I'd rather you make the call to the ODNR or State Patrol instead of having to read a newspaper clipping that someone got shot at a ramp over some trash or poor ramp etiquette. Making the call is the right decision in my opinion. Let the authorities handle thier job. 

And trust me, I worked for the the state corrections department for 6 and a half years. It is no place to raise a family from. Is it truly worth it to spend a few years in the clink over trash or poor ramp etiquette? Maybe it is for some, but not for me. 

Eric


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

The best weapon you have out there is your cell phone. Program the numbers you need and call. It won't always work but you can at least say you tried. When it does get results I'm sure it will be very satisfying.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

The problem with the whole leesville and atwood areas is a lack of cell phone service !!!!-can't get signal there, so calling the lake rangers or game warden is not possible( what ever happened to alltells claim for great service ??? not in OUR AREA !!!! 'RUDE DOG


----------

